# Antacids and Bentyl?



## Guest (Feb 12, 2001)

Does anyone know if it's okay to take antacids while you are taking Bentyl? My upper abdomen burns and I am on Bentyl. Had gallbladder scan and endoscopy last week. Both normal.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Go to www.drugchecker.com you can input various medications and check for interactions.I did maalox and bentyl and got this


> quote:There are No drug/food interactions for Maalox and Bentyl


You may want to check whatever antacid you want to use.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.And from the as if IBS isn't enough of a worry file...from New Scientist's Feedback column: photographed on the door of a ladies' loo in the Sequoia National Park in California by reader Liz Masterman: "Please keep door closed to discourage bears from entering."


----------



## Kimmie (Feb 15, 2000)

You can take an antacid one hour before or two hours after Bentyl. I got this information from the slip they put in with my RX from the pharmacy.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

On the RX Advisor that came with my prescription at Eckerds it said something about antacids should not be taken within two hours (before or after) you take the Bentyl.


----------

